# No power to inverter



## miste32725 (Dec 28, 2018)

So the power transfer switch works fine with land line and generator power.  However when every outside power source are off there is no power to where inverter is plugged in there for no power from inverter.  Any help??  Also my email is miste32725@yahoo.com


----------



## C Nash (Dec 29, 2018)

miste32725 said:


> So the power transfer switch works fine with land line and generator power.  However when every outside power source are off there is no power to where inverter is plugged in there for no power from inverter.  Any help??  Also my email is miste32725@yahoo.com


Are the batteries charged


miste32725 said:


> So the power transfer switch works fine with land line and generator power.  However when every outside power source are off there is no power to where inverter is plugged in there for no power from inverter.  Any help??  Also my email is miste32725@yahoo.com


Are the batteries charged


----------



## miste32725 (Dec 30, 2018)

C Nash said:


> Are the batteries charged
> 
> Are the batteries charged


Yes they are


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2019)

If there is power to inverter when pluged to shore power that tells me the converter is working but when unplugged no power coming from batteries.  Has to be open somewhere between batteries and inverter.  You should have 12 volts entering the inverter from batteries.  Is there a switch to switch to inverter?


----------

